
Show HN: Txtter – A messaging app making it easy to share photos with friends - jaytxtter
I&#x27;d like to send you guys Testflight invites to check out the app and give any feedback or ask any questions. So please list your emails and I&#x27;ll get the invites sent out later today. Thanks. 
P.S. We have Biz Stone following us on Twitter and have been tweeted by Chris Sacca which is great news.
======
eecks
What made you pick the name Txtter (Text being the key part) for an app that
sends photos?

~~~
jaytxtter
in slang terms, here in England, we say "txt me" about photos too. Also the
core of our app is texting so we wanted to focus on that. Other factors we
took into account was that we wanted the .com domain available, and we wanted
it to be short and cool sounding.

~~~
eecks
Makes sense. It's easy to remember as well!

------
drvortex
vortex [at] emergentnoise [dot] org

I specifically want to see what difference there is to Whatsapp/Telegram,
given that these apps also share photos.

~~~
jaytxtter
The problem with messaging apps such as Whatsapp/Telegram is that they're very
poor for sharing photos, you have to send them in conversation 1 by 1, or
create a group with people that might not know each other, or broadcast list,
it's an ugly experience. Txtter has a profile page where you can share endless
photos instantly. No commenting is allowed on pics so it's a simple clean
experience. Txtter also has usernames.

------
girfan
goharirfan94 [at] gmail [dot] com

